# Thank You Tugger's



## jimbosee (Dec 24, 2005)

Jimbosee here,from Melbourne Australia.Thank you to all  the tugger's everywhere,for the terrific help and information you have given me for my family's( Around the World Trip),in May/June 2006.I hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.Best wishes Jim Seedsman.


----------



## jimbosee (Jan 1, 2006)

jimbosee said:
			
		

> Jimbosee here,from Melbourne Australia.Thank you to all  the tugger's everywhere,for the terrific help and information you have given me for my family's( Around the World Trip),in May/June 2006.I hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.Best wishes Jim Seedsman.


"Where ignorance is bliss,t'is folly to be wise"


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 1, 2006)

I would like to say Happy New Year and big thank you for all the input  and advice from the Tuggers!  Best wishes for a great 2006 with many fun trips!


----------

